# 140g CA setup



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

So I have had a build thread up on another site for ages. Since I found this site after I started the build I never botherd to make one here but not I have time time and motivation, so here it goes.

The tank is about 140 gallons and it measures 60"x24"x24" with half inch glass all around. So this bring it down to about 136 gallons. 
Filtration at the moment is two XP3's and an AC110. once money allows I'll be getting an FX5 to replace most of those filters. I'll be keeping an XP3 and using it just for extra mechanical filtration. 
Just incase this sparks some interest, here is my build thread on cichlid-forum.com.

I did a fishless cycle to start this tank off so that enabled me to add my entire stock at once. For those of you who are unaware of this practise, HERE is an extremely informative link.

To begin with, my tank was stocked with 1 JD (male), 8 Firemouth (unsure of sex), 5 Salvini (1m/4f) and 12 BA tetra's. My goal is to get a pair of Salvini, and two pairs of the Firemouths. Once I have the pairs I'll be selling the extra fish. So far I had one Firemouth die, since I got him he was always shifty and I really didn't expect him to make it. I have also found two BA's and a third has gone missing (i'm pretty sure this is courtesy of my JD). Also when the BA's first got introduced, the salvini had some fun and nipped off the fins of 5 of them. Since then they have grown back and they are doing great. 
So now my current stock is 1 JD, 7 Firemouth, 5 Salvini & 9 BA tetra's. 
--Also, I have changed the Salvini's around, when I first got them I had 4m/1fm so since them I have changed it up. Although I'd rather have two males, This is what I'll be keeping and hoping he picks one of them.

Right now my collection of food is limited to NLS sinkers and bloodworms. The JD doesn't touch the pellets though and it's a little bit frustrating. I'll be trying out some different types of food in the next week or two.

Water changed I have rigged up a system that just drains to the lawn via gravity siphon. There will be pictures of that later on.

Stand was made by me and my father, that thread can be found here. That thread is dead but it gives a little bit of detail on the build. A canopy is being built now as well as as front and sides to the stand. Progress is slow but steady.

I've went through 3 different heaters so far. The first was an odyssea 500w that I got from Charles, that died after 3 weeks. Thankfully it was during the cycle. Although it did not stick on, just stopped heating the water. The second heater was a 400w Marineland but it was showing signs of water leakage so i swapped that out for a 250w Eheim and I'm very pleased with it. Even during water changed it keeps the water at a very steady 77F.

Rocks were from my neighbour. They had these sitting beside their house for years and years and when I asked if I could take them they were more than pleased to get rid of a few of them. There are about 300lbs of rocks in the tank. And just the other day I had to rearrange them (after needing to catch 2 of my sal's) and I ended up with room for another 30lb boulder.

I'd like to take a moment to thank the members who have helped me out.
_thefishwife; for my silk plants
cowis; for media, fishsitting 
onyx; for this beautiful JD
monkE; for two of his nasty firemouths
rbizzle; another two firemouths
elle; for the spectraquartz group buy. I used 100lbs out of the 150 that i bought
April; letting me know where to find the BA tetra's
AfricanCichlids; sold me one of the xp3's
Canadian Aquatics for the trio-T5 unit with moonlights and built-in timer._

Now here is what you are waiting for, the photo's.

As the tank stands today









Tank is finally in the room









Here are my two filters with the white PVC drain system









So here is a diagram on the drain. The dot's are all ball valves. 
So for normal use, 1 is open while 2 & 3 are closed. When I wish to drain the tank, I close 1 and open 3. #2 has a Quick connect for a hose. I had planned to use it to I could plug in a siphon to the quick connect and drain through the same pipe. But I tried it and it doesn't have enough force to pump water through it. So I can't use it. Shame! seemed like a good idea.
Please note that this is gravity fed. To it's rigged up to the Intake of one of my xp3's









I also have set up an Under Gravel Jet (UGJ) system. I have two rio2100 water pumps behind the rocks that push water out of 4 nozzles in the tank. The pipes are covered my sand. This system has eliminated the need to ever vacuum the sand bed. It pushed all of the waste to the back right corner where I have rigged BOTH XP3 intakes into a single 1" PVC input.
Here, circled, are two of the jet's. the other two are hidden with the rockwork









Now that is about all I can think of to post about the tank its self. All these pictures and a few more can be found at this link. If you have any questions about any of those just post a link to it and I can answer it.

Next post will have pics of my little guys


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

Now here are some of the fish pictures. All these pictures and more can be found at this link.
































Here is Darla and Dave (the only named fish). these guy's paired off in the first 24 hours together

































Final shot of tank (before rearranged rock work).


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

awesome looking tank man! the firemouths look great! 

nice work on the plumbing as well... that undergravel design is pretty slick


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

cool setup


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank looks great! Glad it all worked out, looks like all the fish are happy! Congrats.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

lookn good dude! that sand is pretty awesome eh?


----------



## dsouthworth (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll throw in an update. 
BA's went from 12 to 5. The sal's and JD are making a treat out of them. aha. But I knew it was a possibility.

I've been battling green water for the past month and after nothing working, yesterday I went and bought a UV unit from Rogers. Dropped me $200 but the water clarity almost makes me tear up  It was getting to the point where i couldn't see the back of the tank. So sunday I did a water change, monday I added the unit and already It's unbelievable.
Here are videos of the transformation. Remember that "Day 1" is directly after a 50% water change so it's already half as bas as before. aha. I wish i had taken a picture for laughs. 
Anyways. 
Day 1: April 23 @ 1300
[video]http://s1095.photobucket.com/albums/i469/dereksouthworth/UV%20Steriliser/?action=view&current=April231300.mp4[/video]

Day 2: April 24 @ 1100
UV Steriliser :: April241100.mp4 video by dereksouthworth - Photobucket

I will post a final update when it's all done. Daily updates will be posted here
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/last-chance-before-i-go-27638/


----------

